
Fermilab discovers a new particle consistent with a tetraquark - xcodevn
http://news.fnal.gov/2016/02/dzero-discovers-a-new-particle-consistent-with-a-tetraquark/
======
xcodevn
The paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.07588](http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.07588)

